# Flooding and NDS EZFlow



## lsk5013 (Aug 14, 2020)

Currently have MP Rotators throughout the backyard and every time they run, the backyard consistently has flooding in certain spots. Not to mention when it rains (especially with the recent thunderstorms here in GA), there's massive flooding and pooling of water.

I've included pics below of the area, and thinking of heading to SiteOne to pick up the NDS EZFlow. Anyone have personal experience with it and can recommend the product? It seems easy enough to install and perfect for this application...but hoping to get a consensus before taking the plunge. Thanks!


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

How long are you running? Are you breaking up your duration with some soak time? My MP Rotators run for 90 mins, and depending on the slope, it breaks that 90-minutes up into either 2 or 3 blocks, with 30-minutes of soak time in between.

The Rachio 3 controller is really good at handling this.


----------



## lsk5013 (Aug 14, 2020)

@spaceman_spiff The above was actually run after 30min. I have not broken the time up, but it definitely is something to consider

The area outlined in red usually gets the worst of the flooding after thunderstorms storms where it becomes a small pool of water that just sits there on top of the clay. Thus becoming the impetus for this project so there's not water just sitting for days. I'm not sure where to take the NDS EZFlow yet and where to disperse water as it's potentially possible to create a Dry Well in the back corner by the fence. Just not sure how easy or hard it's going to be with digging and contending with Pine, Beech, and Poplar tree roots. :|


----------

